# Ideas to nix the licks?!?!



## Lesa P (Feb 3, 2017)

Our adorable 17 month old is driving us crazy with her licking of the human kind. I can deal with her licking herself and our other dog, it just gets annoying when it's us. If there is a patch of skin showing, she licks it! We tell her "no licks!" or tap her on the nose and say "no licks!". These actions do not seem very effective. Even at night (yes she sleeps with us) as she changes positions during the night will lick exposed body parts while we're sleeping!! Another thing we will do is to give her a stuffed animal which works, but not sure it enforces any kind of behavior modification. Yes, she is mollycoddled, but that's why we have a velcro dog. This mostly occurs when we are chilling out on the couch and, yes, she is up there with us. Kick her off, she's back up in a flash. At the end of the day, we want her to be close to us, sans the licks. Can we have our cake and eat it too? Has anyone experienced this and does anyone have any good ideas to curb her enthusiasm??


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Never hit your dog.

Vizslas are both affectionate and (overly) demonstrative, so the licking is pretty instinctual for them, it's their way of greeting you and showing the connection. The key here is consistency, so if you "Molly coddle"her, the chances are she interprets that as "OK!"...and as we know, their ability to suck all the attention out of you is quite limitless. 

Consider offering her an alternative to redirect her..preferably before she begins, you probably know the cues that set her off...like a piece of rawhide, etc. If that doesn't work, you should be redoubling training "Stop" or "Enough"...the gen'l "cease" command you use, rather than assume she understands what "lick" means when it's paired with "No"... It would also be better to give her some crate time..preferably in the room with you, when this is just intolerable for you rather than smack her or yell at her.


----------



## Najo (Feb 16, 2018)

I had a lab that was a licker and it was suggested by a great trainer to treat the lick the same as mouthing, and it was effective. Anytime he would lick, give an "ouch" or "no" and cease playing with her, even turning away. It will set in quickly that it is not a desired behavior. Good luck!


----------



## Lesa P (Feb 3, 2017)

Good suggestions, thank you!


----------



## Lesa P (Feb 3, 2017)

No, she isn't hit, it's me like trying to get her attention about 'this isn't good behavior' by tapping her on the nose like a piano key (not Mozart). We do kennel her for other things like when the grandchild is around or a party and she's too excited. Actually she does great in the crate and when I do reintroduce her back to the pack she seems a little calmer (this may take several trips to the crate)? I could try that; where I crate her for the lickings, but perhaps I should turn away from her? She is pretty sensitive, so maybe that would be good? I can preface it with a disapproving remark like "No!" and then turn away? She's too cute for words and I can scratch her and kiss her head all day long! Dang them for their annoying traits. Today (as opposed to when she was a real pup) I still find it endearing when she surfs through our clothes hamper and later I find her shaking her head with my knee sock!


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

Just be consistent, licking ever, anywhere is no. She will get the message if everyone is on board. No crating is necessary.


----------

